

New Irish Internet Tax? - gasull
http://tech.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=09/05/06/2246224&from=rss

======
handelaar
No.

The story implies, completely incorrectly, that TV Licensing would be extended
to all PCs.

The legislation in question explicitly discounts downloads and streaming
downloads from its definition of a 'broadcasting service'.

Nothing to see here, move along.

